# VATF-1 disaster search team deployed to Haiti



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

FEMA's VATF-1 (Virginia Task Force 1), one of the few FEMA teams that deploys internationally, was deployed to Haiti to assist in the search and extrication of survivors of the school collapse.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081109/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/cb_haiti_school_collapse

If you look at pics of the collapse/rescue, VATF-1 are the folks in the yellow-green hardhats. The folks wearing orange hardhats are likely the French team. So far, I've only seen one pic of a search dog, and it was an am staff type dog (maybe, hard to tell for sure from pic) - not from VATF-1. Link to pic:
http://d.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/ap/...x=400&y=261&q=85&sig=mbhsehhD_PaQ7rd8xffkbA--


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

This is a terrible tragedy. I don't envy the teams and wish them all the very best.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I was wondering how international deployment worked for FEMA dogs when I heard of this tradgedy and that American dogs (and other rescue crews) were being sent.

Horrible event. Extra tough when dealing with kids.


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Konnie:

Who were VA's handlers that went?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I know Teresa and Sonja went, but not sure who the other 2 were. I can email Elizabeth to find out.


----------

